# Switching dashes?



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a 2013 sportsman 850 NON EPS. I was wondering if I could take a digital dash from a 2013 sportsman 850 EPS and put it on my bike? Would it be a direct switch over or what else would I have to do?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

